# New Oxo Cubes



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

Oxo are bringing out a new red and white cube to mark Manchester Uniteds defeat. It's called 'Laughing Stock'


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oxo are bringing out a new red and white cube to mark Manchester Uniteds defeat. It's called 'Laughing Stock'



HA HA HA DO THEY DO A LIVERPOOL ONE TOO?


----------



## Einstein (Jun 8, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA HA HA DO THEY DO A LIVERPOOL ONE TOO?


 
Same thing isn't it? Aren't they red as well?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Same thing isn't it? Aren't they red as well?



yes same s**t different name lol  *oops ducks and runs *


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

Good one! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> Good one! Bev



Phew ... I thought you were going to batter me then Bev


----------



## bev (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm watching you two! Bev


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 8, 2009)

bev said:


> I'm watching you two! Bev



Bev I promise to be good ok .  You have my word . I unfortunately can 

not vouch for the other reprobates .


----------

